# Burnt RAM and RAM slot on mobo



## Snoffles (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterday I was installing two new sticks of ram, but after I turned it on there was a smell of smoke so I immediately turned off my computer. I took out the RAM and on one of the sticks, one of the pins were burnt. I'm pretty sure my RAM is completely dead but I'm afraid to test it in a different slot. On the motherboard, that same slot had two burn marks, and every time i boot my computer, I get a CPU Overvoltage Error. The thing is I'm still able to boot and run my computer, but i only have 2 gigs of RAM instead of the 4. 

What does the CPU overvoltage error mean?

Should I test the burnt RAM slot on my motherboard with a good RAM?

Should I test the burnt RAM on a good RAM slot?

Is it even safe to be running my computer right now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Brand & Model of the old and new RAM?


----------



## Snoffles (Dec 18, 2010)

My computer was custom built.

Motherboard: ASUS P7H57D-V-EVO 
RAM: OCZ Gold PC3 10666 
VGA: XFX Radeon HD 5770
Processor: Intel Quad-core i5 750
OS: Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium Edition

Let me know if I'm missing anything you need to know


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand/specs of the old RAM?
Are you attempting use the old & new RAM together?
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## Snoffles (Dec 18, 2010)

Oops I'm sorry i interpreted your what you said wrong. That ram is DDR3 2gigs @ 1.65v by OCZ

PSU: OCZ Fatal1ty Series Power Supply - 550-Watt


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you attempting you use the old and new RAM together? Is the old RAM identical to the new RAM in brand & specs? 
OCZ PSU's are OK but not top quality. IMHO, 550W is not sufficient to properly power your hardware.


----------



## Snoffles (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes. I was previously using the two together until one of them was burnt. And they are the same.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage problems. If you want 4GB of RAM I would suggest using a matched pair of 2X2GB DDR3 1333 (10600) RAM.
My best guess at this time would be the lower quality PSU can not keep up with the power demand. If the Mobo and RAM are still under warranty I would attempt an RMA.


----------



## Snoffles (Dec 18, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage problems. If you want 4GB of RAM I would suggest using a matched pair of 2X2GB DDR3 1333 (10600) RAM.
> My best guess at this time would be the lower quality PSU can not keep up with the power demand. If the Mobo and RAM are still under warranty I would attempt an RMA.


The error only happened after the one RAM slot burned out though. Right now i only have 1 slot taken up and i have 3 open. I have also been using this computer for about 3 months now. I attempt an RMA but if I cant replace my mobo and RAM, how do i know if the RAM slot is still usable? In most cases i read up, the person's whole entire mobo shorted and they could not boot their computers at all. In my case, my computer is running fine with the exception of the error message and that I am missing a stick of RAM. Would it be safe to test the slot with a good RAM or should i not risk it?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Is it even safe to be running my computer right now?


My guess is you either have the wrong type of RAM (with a different pin/key configuration) or you inserted (with considerable force) the RAM in backwards. I suspect the motherboard is permanently damaged. 

If me, I would pull your hard drive and install it into an enclosure attached to, or as secondary drive installed in another computer and backup any data you do not want to lose.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The RAM and Mobo listed in the OP are compatible. 
I would assume the slot is damaged but the only way to determine if the damaged slot is usable is to try it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> The RAM and Mobo listed in the OP are compatible.


Right, so that would suggest to me it was inserted backwards - way too easy to do, IMO. I wish they used a different key method, perhaps something of a right-angle thing like they do with SATA drive connectors. I think this because for there to be arcing, smoke and evidence of extreme heat (burnt marks) there would have to be an electrical short causing excessive current, which can only occur (at these low voltages) due to physical contact between two or more points. And that can only happen with a misaligned stick (inserted backwards) or a physically abused and damaged slot (or both). A physically damaged slot could only happen by excessive force of some kind, such as being hit with something heavy - an unlikely event. 

I agree that trying it is the only way to determine one way or the other. The risk is causing further damage, either to a possibly good RAM module, or to the motherboard memory controller. It it not an enviable position to be in regardless.


----------



## Snoffles (Dec 18, 2010)

alright well i tested both the mobo and the RAM. the DIMM slot on the mobo is busted and so is the RAM. Is it ok if i use the 3 other slots i have on my motherboard without replacing it though? its been running just fine for the past few days (with the exception that it's slow since i only have 2gb of ram).


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

If it has been running for the past few days, then don't expect you will have problems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Assuming you were using the two Black Slots, use the two Blue slots. That should get you into dual channel with a matched pair of RAM.


----------

